# iPhone 3G dead pixels!



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

So I just noticed today browsing in Safari that I have about 4 or 5 dead pixels scattered around my screen. The phone is just over a month old.

Can I go to the Apple store or do I have to deal with Rogers goons?


----------



## MikeyMac (Jun 18, 2008)

I was told the warranty is through Apple, so return everything to the Apple Store.

Mike


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I wouldn't even bother going to the Apple store, it'll be a waste of time. They only have refurbs as replacements, and you're almost guaranteed that they'll have the same or worse problems than the one you have now. All of them have defects they think are ok to stick people with, and you won't get much help from the genius when you point this out.

You're better off dealing with Apple directly. That's what I'm going to do.


----------



## James L (Jun 7, 2007)

kloan said:


> I wouldn't even bother going to the Apple store, it'll be a waste of time. They only have refurbs as replacements, and you're almost guaranteed that they'll have the same or worse problems than the one you have now.


Source?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

James L said:


> Source?


kloan has been there a *lot*.

That said, others have had varying experiences.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Its true, every once in a while I'll read someone actually managed to get a defect free one, but for the majority it's been a frustrating experience, me included.

When I feel like dealing with it again, I'm going to explain my experiences to the Apple rep and cross my fingers they're sympathetic to my needs and send me a new one, free from stuck pixels, leaking backlight, sharp and/or misaligned edges, stiff silent buttons, poor 3G reception (more than usual), and basically well, what one would expect an Apple product should be.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

kloan said:


> They only have refurbs as replacements,


Really? The replacement I got from the Apple Store was brand new. At least it seemed it. It still had all the sticky plastic on it that new ones come with and was absolutely immaculate - not a fingerprint or anything.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

BobbyFett said:


> Really? The replacement I got from the Apple Store was brand new. At least it seemed it. It still had all the sticky plastic on it that new ones come with and was absolutely immaculate - not a fingerprint or anything.


If it came in a plain white box, it is refurbished.


----------



## James L (Jun 7, 2007)

kloan said:


> If it came in a plain white box, it is refurbished.


Sorry to hear of your experiences, but I'm still curious if you have a source to confirm that the Apple Store iPhone replacements are all refurbs.

Thanks!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

It's common knowledge Apple uses refurbished products to replace items under warranty.

Call them up and ask them if you're so concerned with the validity of my statement.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

kloan said:


> It's common knowledge Apple uses refurbished products to replace items under warranty.
> 
> Call them up and ask them if you're so concerned with the validity of my statement.


It does say in the Apple Care Terms and Conditions that they are allowed to send you refurbs. 

I have had friends who have had to return a macbook (well 3 different ones I suppose) and they all had problems. He phoned Apple and was polite but drove the "dissapointed and I am a long time loyal Apple customer and am having doubts about buying another one" trip right home so they sent him a brand new one with extended Apple Care on it.


----------



## James L (Jun 7, 2007)

kloan said:


> It's common knowledge Apple uses refurbished products to replace items under warranty.
> 
> Call them up and ask them if you're so concerned with the validity of my statement.


I have in the past, and have also had to get a replacement MBP in the past which was brand new.... not a refurb.

Both of my experiences run contrary to your statement that all replacements are refurbs, hence the reason I was curious about your sources.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

iPods and iPhone replacements are almost always refurbs, while Mac replacements are always brand-new replacements.

Refurbs are not worth bitching about -- they are almost always in brand-new condition. If your iPhone has 5 dead pixels, get it replaced through Apple. The refurb will be in mint condition, and if it isn't, you request yet another replacement. Inspect it before you leave the store.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Lars said:


> iPods and iPhone replacements are almost always refurbs, while Mac replacements are always brand-new replacements.
> 
> Refurbs are not worth bitching about -- they are almost always in brand-new condition. If your iPhone has 5 dead pixels, get it replaced through Apple. The refurb will be in mint condition, and if it isn't, you request yet another replacement. Inspect it before you leave the store.


Usually, no. But there are an unacceptable number of replacement iPhones that have considerably more defects than they should.

Yeah, they're wrapped in plastic and look brand new. But take a closer look and you'll almost always find that they have dust under the screen, or dead pixels, or leaking backlight, or unusually poor fitment with the chrome bezel and plastic, etc. This is because Apple feels they can go ahead and re-use these crappy iPhones for replacements.

Don't believe me, fine.. I really don't give a crap.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

kloan said:


> Usually, no. But there are an unacceptable number of replacement iPhones that have considerably more defects than they should.
> 
> Yeah, they're wrapped in plastic and look brand new. But take a closer look and you'll almost always find that they have dust under the screen, or dead pixels, or leaking backlight, or unusually poor fitment with the chrome bezel and plastic, etc. This is because Apple feels they can go ahead and re-use these crappy iPhones for replacements.
> 
> Don't believe me, fine.. I really don't give a crap.


I believe you Kloan!

You are not alone in this world!

I will mozy my way down to the Eatons Centre sometime this week I suppose and see what they say.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Adrian. said:


> I believe you Kloan!
> 
> You are not alone in this world!
> 
> I will mozy my way down to the Eatons Centre sometime this week I suppose and see what they say.


Good luck!

Maybe enough time has passed that some good ones have finally made it down the line.. who knows.

Mine's still got it's dead pixels, leaking backlight, etc.. but honestly I got sick of going into the Apple store hoping they wouldn't give me a hard time, and getting frustrated because they DID give me a hard time when I asked to see another replacement since the one they were showing me was just as crappy or worse than the one I was bringing in.

Let me know how it goes though, I'm curious to see if they've gotten anything good in yet. Though I refuse to go to the Eaton Center Apple store now.. there was a real jerk working there, and I don't want to end up punching him out if I see him again... :lmao: 

Yorkdale seemed to be better, though the guy still gave me a hard time when I said I didn't want the one with the ultra stiff silent button.

Like I've said before, I think I'm going to stick with calling Apple directly next time.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

kloan said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Maybe enough time has passed that some good ones have finally made it down the line.. who knows.
> 
> ...


My friend works at the new Fairview store actually. I think I will see what he can do. Perhaps if he has any control on giving out replacements I may refer you to him and give you a time to see him.

I am not promising anything. Just a thought.

I'll PM you if anything can be done.


----------



## ducky (Oct 26, 2008)

I wasn't aware that Apple's phone support could replace phones. I thought only the Genius Bar did that, but the workers at the Apple Store closest to me act like they have to give up a child each time they agree to replace a phone. And all three phones I've had from them have had multiple dead pixels, and I'm still stuck with a bad one, but they're really giving me a hard time.

For those who've had their phones replaced by Apple over the phone, which specific number did you call, and what exactly did you tell the automatic phone system? I think "technical support" would be the closest, but it's more customer service than tech support.

I don't expect to have to deal with this much crap from a seemingly-sacred Apple product, so I really want to be done with it and get a perfect phone, which I think I deserve, considering the fact that I have to sell pieces of my soul every month to pay for the damn thing. (They tell you $79.99/mo, but somehow it comes out to $120? What the hell?)

Thanks.


----------

